# FN2 Type R’s any good?



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all. 

It’s time to sell my beloved BMW 650i. 

After much to-ing and fro-ing in my head around my circumstances/car size/family size etc I think a Civic Type-R is the best way to go. 
I want something with enough power to enjoy after the big BM, and hopefully a hot hatch is a bit more fun and less serious too. 
Plus I want something I’m a bit less ‘precious’ with as I’m paranoid where I park my 6 series. 
Before I bought my wife an SUV we had a 1.8 civic and was a great sized 2nd car and was bomb proof and built well. 
It’ll also free up a few ££££ to stick in the bank for a rainy day & mods when she’s not looking 

Anyway, I talk too much. 
Can anyone share any useful info regarding what to look for in particular for the FN2 model, common faults they may have, real world mpg, what they’re like to live with, service costs etc?
And of course, any pics of a nicely polished up one seeing as though this is a detailing site to help cement the decision in my head :thumb:

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Only had mine since Tuesday should be serviced every year and make sure they’re used the correct oil. Chances are the bonnet will have stone chips if not it’ll probably have been repainted. Check a long top of roof where rubber strip on windscreen can cause paint to bubble comman fault. Rust under door rubbers. Oh and the paint is softer than soft unless you go for silver. Not as quick numbers wise as new hot hatches on paper but pretty brisk to drive ride is on the firm side. Heavy steering at low speed but great on the go. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

FN2 Buyers Guide
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=185051&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info- specially where to check for rust. 
I actually prefer them in silver (or white but they’re expensive) and have read quite a bit on here in the past that the paint on jap cars is very soft and to be careful. 
Hope you like your new steed anyway with not owning it long. 
Looking forward to a smaller car to clean and polish up too- the beemers that long it’s a mammoth task!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Test drive one and see how you feel. I know a lot of Honda people that don't quite get on with the FN2, especially coming from other Type Rs. But on the other hand, there are some that prefer it. Some subtle mods and they can look really nice, especially the nighthawk black ones.

Might be worth comparing it to decent EP3, JDM if possible with the LSD. Or maybe even look to a DC5 if within budget?


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I bought one and loved it initially, but soon tired of it and got rid quickly.

Not the easiest thing to live with and the power delivery wasn't ideal for everyday driving on the vast majority of roads.

Replaced it with a a remapped 205BHP Audi A3 2.0 TDi and in the real world, on most roads it's far quicker and more refined. Sure, it would be nice to have the Type-R for that small amount of times you could truly open it up, but for everything else, the Audi does it far better and blends into the background better, whilst still looking pretty handsome.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. 
One guy at work had one and said exactly the same- it’s a pain in the **** and tiresome to drive after a while,
Yet 2 others that have had them rave about them & say they were brilliant and you get used to how the power delivery is. 
Just a shame I dont know anyone with one currently to have a go in or swap with mine for a weekend. 
I toyed with the idea of having a diesel golf gt or Audi A3 etc but got put off by age/mileage/budget compared to the Honda. 
I’ve had 2 diesels before though and always miss having a petrol & how they behave.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd have to disagree that they are tiresome.

The Vtec on my ATR comes in 5800, i love the fact that you have to work it. Out of Vtec it is quick enough (quite torquey too for a Honda :lol, but when you get the chance to open it up it just puts a silly grin on your face everytime. 

Type Rs make great daily cars, they out handle most things on the road and the Recaro seats are lovely and comfy.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Take one for a drive, ideally on some bumpy roads.

They're increadibly stuff and pogo down the road. Make my m3 on coilovers feel like a limo. I personally wouldn't want to live with it on the roads I drive on, but plenty of people seem to love them.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bazza85 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> It's time to sell my beloved BMW 650i.
> 
> ...


Get yourself over to civinfo.com, i'm a moderator on there so plenty of information for you to read through plus ask away with your questions and owners will reply:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have driven one a fair bit and they feel very much more grown up, modern and refined compared to the EP3. 

In terms of driving it daily. I can't see how you would get tired of it. Revving it for the Vtech is amazing fun! It'll be different drive than your BMW that's for sure but for spirited driving they're great fun.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Get an EP3. VTec at 5800 and a Fast road set up on it and becomes a different beast all together. I went from an EP3 to FN2 and then back again.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an FN2 GT

It can be fun to drive, reliable when looked after, decent gearbox and steering feel, large boot space and roomy back seats, comfortable sports seats hold you in place when throwing it around corners, feels grown up compared to the EP3, VTEC makes it feel like a slightly different animal

Things I really dislike - paint is soft and prone to stone chips, suspension is hard / jarring / crashes on bumps, uneven roads and imperfections, the noise inside the cabin when on the motorway is tiring, no LSD (on mine anyway), common faults and issues such as mould build up in the water channels above the rear lights, rear lights with water ingress issues, 3rd gear synchro issues, stupid rear spoiler which blocks rear visibility, front seats are too high due to fuel tank situated underneath, gear stick ‘leather’ gaiter starts to disintegrate after some time, front seats arent really designed for people with larger frames as you cant comfortably fit into the seats properly, wing mirror shut of devices are common faults too

Real world mpg for mine is around 21.9 mostly city start / stop driving. The fact that I let my car idle from cold does bring that figure to 21.9 but even with very careful driving I’ll only get 23-24mpg at best.

Currently wanted to get rid of mine tbh but looking for something this reliable, good to drive and fast in a new car that I like the look of and can afford is proving a bit tough.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I really need to drive one, as my 20mile each way commute has a mix of perfect a-roads & bumpy b-roads. 
Sounds like the ride will be very harsh, spesh after my sporty but wafty 6 series. 
I like driving enthusiastically, but I’ve got very used to a lot of refinement and effortless pace. 
Thanks for the comments about the rear lights too, I’ve not read that previously


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> I have an FN2 GT
> 
> It can be fun to drive, reliable when looked after, decent gearbox and steering feel, large boot space and roomy back seats, comfortable sports seats hold you in place when throwing it around corners, feels grown up compared to the EP3, VTEC makes it feel like a slightly different animal
> 
> ...


23-24mpg at best!?  i get up to 40mpg in mine,you get better mpg the better fuel you put in so mine is always ran on 99ron.i was thinking of selling mine a while ago but i cant really think of another car that does so much in its price range,its a great all round package

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Bazza85 said:


> I really need to drive one, as my 20mile each way commute has a mix of perfect a-roads & bumpy b-roads.
> Sounds like the ride will be very harsh, spesh after my sporty but wafty 6 series.
> I like driving enthusiastically, but I've got very used to a lot of refinement and effortless pace.
> Thanks for the comments about the rear lights too, I've not read that previously


Deffo give it a try mate. Just don't get sucked into the whole VTEC engine and decent gearbox / steering package and just ignore all the detractors of the car. The harsh ride just kills me since I need to get over some huge speed humps to get anywhere in London and I sometimes just want a nice smooth and relaxed drive. (I'm getting old )



pt1 said:


> 23-24mpg at best!?  i get up to 40mpg in mine,you get better mpg the better fuel you put in so mine is always ran on 99ron.i was thinking of selling mine a while ago but i cant really think of another car that does so much in its price range,its a great all round package
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Is that 40mpg driving on congested stop / start roads or motorway driving? Do you allow the car to warm up from cold in the morning? This brings my number down too
I'd save sooo much money if I could only get that 40mpg figure.

I gave it a full service recently and it hasn't done anything to help the mpg but I'll get the fuel filter changed with a full tank of shell v power and check if it makes any difference :driver:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had an EP3 for 4.5 years and it was a weekend/garage queen.
Dry/fair weather car really, just for fun.
Loved it.

Last year I bought a FN2 GT with 85k on the clock lol 
Much preferred that personally to the old EP3.
The ride is quite stiff, but I've gone from Clio 172 to EP3 to Clio 182 Cup to Twingo 133 to FN2, so I've been used to a stiff ride.
Real world MPG for me, steady motorway on a decent run, up to 40mpg.
Normal day to day driving for me between 29-32mpg having some fun, averaged over a tankful.

The FN2 kicks in to VTEC a lot earlier than the old EP3 at around 5400rpm instead of 5900rpm.
Torque is much better at lower revs too.

They're great fun to drive, and wail like a banshee at full chat, beautiful.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Deffo give it a try mate. Just don't get sucked into the whole VTEC engine and decent gearbox / steering package and just ignore all the detractors of the car. The harsh ride just kills me since I need to get over some huge speed humps to get anywhere in London and I sometimes just want a nice smooth and relaxed drive. (I'm getting old )
> 
> Is that 40mpg driving on congested stop / start roads or motorway driving? Do you allow the car to warm up from cold in the morning? This brings my number down too
> I'd save sooo much money if I could only get that 40mpg figure.
> ...


In normal stop start day to day driving i get around 30mpg,i dont really let it warm up to much before driving off.i dont live in a big city so dont really see busy traffic etc which will help.40 mpg is on a long motorway run.yes try changing the fuel filter and fill with v power then reset your mpg on the motorway and see what mpg you get

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I have only ever test driven one once and that was pretty much enough to put me off. Literally no refinement to them whatsoever. Noisy once up to speed, both wind and road/tyre noise. The ride was also rock hard. It was on the 19" rage wheels but IMO they would still be the only ones to have they just complete the look of the car!

Definitely take a test drive before you commit!!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The 19" rage wheels look nice but are notorious for emphasising the hard ride.
18" standard wheels is the way to go.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

I had one for 2 years, when you first get the car you will be excited as it engine is so different o normal engines, and it does put a smile on your face.

After a while, that wears of and you start to realize how rough the ride is, i was dodging any sized pothole, it does have a very firm ride.

The car never ever let me down though, they are bullet proof. The paint isnt great on them ( Nighthawk Black )

Overall i look back on it as a fun car, but every single day it can become annoying rather than enjoyable!


----------

